# [Consulta] Polarización circular aplicada a señales satelitales



## Fack (Nov 8, 2006)

Hola, agradecería algún enlace o información que me diga algo acerca de la polarización circular, principalmente aplicada a las señales satelitales.

Gracias


----------



## CJ (Nov 9, 2006)

Hola 
En principió hay varias formas de generar  polarización circular todo depende de la aplicación y la frecuencia en que se emplee
La forma mas básica es desfasar 90° una antena horizontal de una vertical esto se puede lograr separando un dipolo horizontal de uno vertical ¼ de onda o los dos en el mismo lugar desfasándolos con cable cuaxil de ¼ de le coaxial
Espero que sirva


----------



## Fack (Nov 9, 2006)

SI, MUCHAS GRACIAS CJ.


----------



## Franco Jaraba (Mar 13, 2009)

Te recomiendo unos libros en donde habla muy bien... La Fisica de Robert Resnick y David hallyday V.2, hay un capitulo que habla sonbre polarizacion.... Tambien puedes investigar en la susan lea, La naturaleza de las cosas, aunque en este ultimo no habla mucho...

Good Look


----------

